# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Noticias sobre energía eólica

## Jonasino

*El parque eólico "Orbaneja" en la provincia de Burgos ocupará 4 municipios y tendrá 18 molinos*






> Burgos - miércoles, 22 de abril de 2015
> 
> Isar, Las Quintanillas, Hornillos del Camino y Estépar son las localidades, al oeste de la capital, donde se implantarán los aerogeneradores, con una potencia de 36.000 kw
> 
> El Servicio Territorial de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Castilla y León ha dado luz verde al proyecto de parque eólico Orbaneja, al informar favorablemente la declaración de impacto ambiental. Promovido por Peache Energías Renovables, el parque ocupará terrenos de los términos municipales de Hornillos del Camino, Estépar, Isar y Las Quintanillas, y prevé la instalación de 18 aerogeneradores, con  una potencial total instalada de 36.000 kw.
> El área de implantación de este parque eólico tienen cotas comprendidas entre los 900 metros y los 935 metros sobre el nivel del mar. La población más cercana es Las Quintanillas, a 2,3 kilómetros al noreste del parque y a una altitud de 841 metros; Tardajos, a unos 3 kilómetros al sureste;Rabé de las Calzadas, a unos 2,4 kilómetros al sureste;Isar, a unos 3 kilómetros al suroeste, y Villanueva de Argaño, a unos 2,7 kilómetros al noreste; pese a esa proximidad, de estos municipios, solo ocupa terrenos de Las Quintanillas.
> Según la documentación remitida a la Junta, se prevén dos accesos al parque; el primero, por la carretera BU-V-6064 a unos 200 metros de la salida de la N-120, para acceder a los generadores 1-7 y a la primera torre del medición, y el segundo en la salida 152 de la autovía A-231, que da acceso al resto de molinos y a la segunda torre de medición. La Junta, en su informe de declaración ambiental, precisa que en algunas zonas los caminos necesitarán mejoras puntuales como aumentar el ancho o mejorar la base del camino.
> Se construirán 3.270 metros de camino sobre trazado y 4.485 metros de caminos de nuevo trazado.
> 
> ...


Fuente: Diario de Burgos

----------


## Jonasino

La compañía, en ERE desde hace más de seis meses, reincorporará a la actividad normal a sus 150 empleados, entre ellos los que tuvieron que trasladarse a otras plantas del grupo






> Miranda - miércoles, 22 de abril de 2015
> 
> Se ha hecho esperar pero ha llegado. El contrato que Gamesa confiaba en poder cerrar para dar carga de trabajo a la planta de Miranda es ya un hecho y va a suponer que en unas semanas se pueda levantar el ERE que afecta a la plantilla mirandesa, permitiendo la reincorporación a ritmo normal a los 150 empleados que tiene la factoría.
> Un balón de oxígeno para una instalación en la que el compañía siempre ha confiado y que ha atravesado muy malos momentos con una falta de carga de trabajo que ha obligado a aplicar varios expedientes de regulación, a tener a parte de la plantilla haciendo trabajos de mantenimiento, e incluso ofrecer la marcha temporal a algunos operarios a otras plantas el grupo para paliar en la medida de lo posible la aplicación de los ERE.
> Y el nuevo contrato es de los más importantes firmados en los últimos años, ya que supone la instalación en Egipto de un parque eólico de 220 megavatios de potencia. Eso se traduce en la fabricación de 110 aerogeneradores, y en concreto para Miranda en la puesta a disposición del proyecto de 330 palas del modelo G-80, que es el que Gamesa elabora en la ciudad y el que menos pedidos ha tenido en los últimos años.
> La intención de la compañía es poder comenzar a fabricar este pedido durante el verano (antes de septiembre en cualquier caso), lo que permitirá la plena operatividad de los 150 trabajadores y la vuelta a los tres turnos que habitualmente ha tenido la planta ubicada en el polígono industrial de Bayas.
> 
> Experiencia:
> 
> ...


Fuente: Diario de Burgos

----------

titobcn (22-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Lugar: a 30 kilómetros de la isla de Rügen, en aguas territoriales alemanas del Mar Báltico.
> Duración: 1 año, a partir de 2015.
> Presupuesto: 1,600 millones de euros.
> Encargados de llevar el proyecto: Iberdrola, DEE Deustche-Erneuerbare Energien GmbH (Deutsche Bank Group) y Ventotec GmbH (GHF-Group), que va a desarrollarse como una "joint-venture".
> 
> Una empresa española invertirá en un megaproyecto de energía renovable para Alemania
> 
> Madrid, España.
> Francisco J. Barriopedro C.
> ...


Fuente:http://www.liderdeproyecto.com/megap..._alemania.html

----------


## Jonasino

La energía eólica instalada en el mundo creció un 44% en 2014, hasta situarse en 369.553 MW, según datos del Global Wind Energy Council (GWEC). China, Estados Unidos, Alemania y España son los primeros productores mundiales.

Potencia eólica anual instalada en el mundo. 1997-2014:



Potencia eólica instalada acumulada. 1997-2014:



Potencia eólica instalada por años en la UE (GW):



Reparto de nueva potencia eólica instalada de los paises de la UE a 31/12/2014
Total 11.791 MW:



Fuente: aeeolica.org

----------

